

Mini Mario Game as Resignation Letter - newbcoder
http://www.bagofnothing.com/2009/04/jarrad-farbs-quit-his-job-by-creating-a-playable-super-mario-bros-resignation-letter/

======
sgrove
Very creative. An impressive start to a new career, certainly! I hope he can
find a good place in between crush-your-soul-cog-in-the-machine EA and fun-
but-dirt-poor indie studio.

On a side not, here's the _actual_ game: <http://www.farbs.org/Message.html>.
Had to click through _two_ blog spam-ish postings to get to it.

------
jay_kyburz
Haha, I am Jarrads soon to be ex manager. It is a small world after all. I
don't think he was quite expecting the media attention this has attracted.

It has been a great start to his new career.

------
chops
A very clever way to go out.

It instantly reminded me of the story of when Carmack and Romero decided to go
on their own after they were working together at Softdisk. At the time, there
were no side-scroller games for PC for performance reasons. Carmack (20 years
old at the time) had an idea, I believe it was about shifting the pointer of
the display (or something to that effect), that allowed smooth side-scrolling
enough to emulate the effects of the NES. He stayed up all night, and left a
floppy at Romero's desk for the next day. When Romero got in the next day, and
played the disk, Romero pretty much said "That's it, we're outta here" and
from that initial engine was born Commander Keen, and the beginning of the
legend of John Carmack.

It's been a few years since I read the book "Masters of Doom", so some of the
details are hazy, but I thoroughly recommend it.

Carmack's genius is just out of this world.

Edit: Factual Correction.

~~~
andrewf
That's Softdisk, not Apogee. Apogee was id's publisher from when they started
moonlighting until id handled their own distribution for Doom.

~~~
chops
Thanks for the correction. I though it was Apogee, but like I said, the
details were a bit hazy.

------
randy
Warning: The game is potentially seizure inducing.

------
nutmeg
The creator is also responsible for PyCap, a Python wrapper for the PopCap
Games Framework: <http://www.farbs.org/pycap.html>

The World of Goo creators used the PopCap framework when prototyping their
game.

------
chaosmachine
I'm impressed with the mario-physics. Controls just like the original.

------
_martind
Is it me or it doesn't work on chrome?

------
TheSOB88
I don't know, man. All those flashing "I QUIT!!"s seem kind of disrespectful.
I guess it would be understandable if he were leaving because the place
sucked, but according to the last screen, it doesn't, so what gives?

~~~
weaksauce
It depends on the dynamic of the group if they consider that disrespectful. I
would imagine that he was talking to some of his coworkers about how he wanted
to startup his own indie game studio. So I doubt that the news was such a
shock to most of them.(Though that flashing screen was a shock to me in a
quiet room)

------
zackattack
i wish he would publish the .fla

~~~
zackattack
stop with the downvoting unless you're going to contribute something yourself.
as a novice flash developer i would really like to be able to learn how to
make a basic mario game.

~~~
J_McQuade
There are a few guides on the web for such things, for example:

<http://www.kirupa.com/developer/mx2004/platform_game.htm>

Which, incidentally, is the first google result for "flash platform game
tutorial"

